# Reloads



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Help, I found a great deal on some 10mm on gunbroker. It is 190 rnds for $80.00. The guy promises that it has the same specs as a factory UMC/Reminton 180grain FMJ Ball. Should I trust them????? Please help.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Never...*

NO!Never use someone elses reloads. NEVER!.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll second that emotion. If you want reloads then get into it yourself otherwise buy factory.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I was recently given about 800 rounds of reloaded ammo from someone that I kinda trust. Took a few to the range and they had severe overpressure issues with split cases, flattened primers, and completely wiping off the lettering on the bottom of the case. After I started taking them all apart (that took a while!) I figured out that the rounds had been roll crimped rather heavily.

Moral to the story, don't bother with other peoples reloads unless you want to pull them apart and reload them yourself.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

TerryP said:


> I'll second that emotion. If you want reloads then get into it yourself otherwise buy factory.


I'll third that! Besides---I'd think $25 per hundred should buy brand new 10mm ammo? $80 for less than 200? No way.


----------

